# good life for civil enginneers in dubai!!! true or myth?????



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

thinking of moving to dubai for a job in construction cause ima civil engineer,
is it true that the money is good, car and house expenses r covered?if anyone haw any good information for companies please inform,
thanks in advance!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Every contract is vastly different especially re engineers .... As such everything with regards your contract will depend on your offer of employment as stipulated within the articles of your contract which obviously will be based on quals, experience, how desperayte they are etc etc.

General rule of thumb is such things as Housing, Transport, Removals, Childrens education, Annual productivity bonuses, Return to home base airfares etc are included ....

IMO, have a shop around via employment agents/agencies. Unless its seen that you are any sort of specialist in a particular field that's specifically in short supply here at present, generally there's not much requirement. The whole markets locally are depressed due to the building recession here as with every where else !!

Cheers and hope it all works out !


----------



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks a lot!!!


----------

